# Passwords



## Wally Kever (11 mo ago)

Does anyone have any idea what sort of antivirus or antimalware i can put on my apple devices? I don't seem to have any idea.

Anyone familiar with setting up security on iPad? I clearly don't know what I'm doing and a little help would be nice.


Thx in advance


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start with the free version of Malwarebytes for Mac.


----------



## Wally Kever (11 mo ago)

Lol thx, I tired that a few times it just does ad blocking and text message filtering i dont use my text messager

thx.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run a scan with it.


----------



## Wally Kever (11 mo ago)

Thats what happens when i run a scan so im using a old version of Malewarebytes which keeps telling me there is an update available.
And it quarantined something like 60 bugs

*Windows 2019-09 Security Update for Windows devices running Malwarebytes home products *
For devices running Windows 7, to install, upgrade, or update your Malwarebytes product, you must have the Microsoft™ 2019-09 Security Update installed. To learn more, see Microsoft's support article 2019 SHA-2 Code Signing Support requirement for Windows and WSUS.
*Apply the 2019-09 Security Update*
While Windows 7 is no longer supported by Microsoft, you can still download available updates for your computer. To apply the Microsoft 2019-09 Security Update, see the *Detailed steps for Windows 7 Service Pack 1 *section of How to get an update through Windows Update.
If you have problems applying this security update, please contact Microsoft Support.
*For Windows devices not running the 2019-09 Security Update*
*For existing Malwarebytes users*: If you cannot apply this Microsoft update or choose not to update, you can continue to use your installed Malwarebytes version which automatically remains compliant.
*For new installs*: You can download a compliant version of Malwarebytes for Windows below. This legacy version does not include all of the latest version features or functionality. The following installer applies for both Malwarebytes Home and Malwarebytes for Teams users:

Malwarebytes for Windows legacy build


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't figure out what you're saying. How did your Windows 7 post have anything to do with getting and installing MBAM for Mac?


----------

